# How to water my Terrarium?



## ratluvr76 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Hello, I'm new to keeping Tarantulas. I currently have 1 Chilean Rose spiderling that is just over an inch, MAYBE an inch and a half and an (adult?) (male?), also a Chilean Rose. The bigger one is about 3.5 inches. I am currently going to be attempting a "natural" build for his 5.5 gallon tank. I'm planning on using a 50/50 organic topsoil/play sand mix for the substrate. I happen to have a vermicompost bin to, what do you think about adding some of the worm castings in the substrate? I'm going to be cleaning/sterilizing both the organic topsoil first. My question really has to do with the plantings. I'd like to use real plants but what would be the best plants to use? I'm concerned with the water needs of the plants vs. the humidity needs of my spider. Should I use succulents? Or would an Ivy work? I have a really pretty purple ivy type of plant in my garden I could just use a clipping off of that, but that requires a pretty good amount of water, especially if I use a clipping.
*​Hopefully I'm making myself clear. LOL
Thank you. Hopefully I'm not posting something already posted, I couldn't find anything when I searched.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is my question about watering the plants in a live plant vivarium a stupid one or just in the wrong section? 

---------- Post added 07-16-2014 at 04:35 AM ----------

Ok so I'm a noob that's certain.  I guess I was entering the wrong key words idk case there right under this forum for viv's and terrariums is a whole section to plants. Haha I'm an idiot.


----------



## Hanska (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a succulent in my rosie tank. I would not put anything that needs more water with a rosie. They like it DRY.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jul 16, 2014)

Your best bet, in my opinion, is to go ahead with your plans regarding the 5gal tank, just not for either spider you currently own. Build the tank and see how it looks/feels with living plants in there. If after a while things are looking good (and smelling good) then get your self a new spider, one that originally comes from a moist humid environment.

Be warned though, most humid dwelling spiders are not for the faint of heart, and they often come with their own special warnings. _Theraphosa_ have some of the worst urticating setae, _Ephebopus_ has their setae on their palps (and can launch them at you), _Megaphobema_ are often thought of as a challenging species due to their temperature needs (unless I'm mistaken - good to do your own research, lol)...

You can also try arboreal spiders, since any plant in a tank wants plenty of ventilation as well. A nice unobtrusive ivy climbing a cork background could look quite lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timisimaginary (Jul 16, 2014)

g. rosea like the substrate BONE dry. even a little bit of moisture in the soil can sometimes put them off feeding for months. it's not an ideal environment to grow plants in.

as suggested, some other species might work better. i'm hoping to put together a planted viv for an avicularia one day.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanx guys. Awesome input thank you so much. Yes I'll be doing a live planted viv with my big Rose but It will be planted really with one cacti species.. a split rock mimic plant. It looks like a split rock, literally. They are very slow growing. The area where it naturally occurs only gets fog as precipitation, literally. So watering it will never be a problem. I may put another succulent in there too but will bury a mini pot of it so that I can put a couple of drops of water around the base of that plant too, and it will not affect the rest of the substrate. I'm planning on a pretty deep layer, maybe 3 or four inches. I'll post a pic when it's finished. 

As for the avicularia, I'm thinking about getting an A. versicolor, and/or a GBB.. well probably a GBB first. 

I'm really a snake person but the small sizes of enclosure needed for more T species really appeals to me, makes them easier to manage in most situations, at least from what I'm finding out.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jul 16, 2014)

Well you didn't say that you had a perfect dry loving plant in mind! I've never heard of split rock mimic cacti before - so thank you for that! I have a dwarf sansevieria that I nearly never water, and it still grows. Albeit, the soil its in has more moisture than yours will, I'm sure.

Regards to spiders requiring less space than snakes: they also require less food, less supplements for their less food, less heat sources (no heat sources), less webbing... no wait, they have LOTS of that. You've found the perfect minimalists pet!


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 16, 2014)

The picture in the top left of this collage is the split rock plant I was telling you about. It's only moisture requirements are occasional mist/fog. Some of the information I've discovered claims that a daily misting would really be too much for it. It goes dormant in the summer and grows/flowers in the winter. I looked it up by Split Rock Mimicry plant. I absolutely love it. It will also grow on rock, no need for soil on this guy.  enjoy. I got mine from Lowe's but have also seen them at wal-mart.


----------



## CupcakeRosea (Jul 18, 2014)

I have never seen a split rock cactus. That thing is interesting looking to say the least, lol. I was a little worried as "cactus" makes me think spikes and full of pain and tweezers. However I think that'll look pretty rad in a tank.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 28, 2014)

(Reply's a bit late, sorry!)

A split rock (Pleiospilos) isn't a cactus, but rather a succulent (as are cacti). That sounds like one of the most suitable plants for a rosie tank. I'd think the biggest concern is pesticides/fertilizers in the soil, especially since you got it from Lowes. I'm not sure how long you'd need to wait to be sure it's safe for your spider. 

My sickly split rock died a few days ago, it looked like a deflated balloon.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 29, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> (Reply's a bit late, sorry!)
> 
> A split rock (Pleiospilos) isn't a cactus, but rather a succulent (as are cacti). That sounds like one of the most suitable plants for a rosie tank. I'd think the biggest concern is pesticides/fertilizers in the soil, especially since you got it from Lowes. I'm not sure how long you'd need to wait to be sure it's safe for your spider.
> 
> My sickly split rock died a few days ago, it looked like a deflated balloon.


The two minor problems of split rock succulents. 1, it takes 3/4 of an ice age to grow an inch or two and 2, let the roots stay moist too long and you have a rather ugly deflated balloon thing as several kinds of mold and fungi deliver them to the great compost bin in the sky.


----------



## Akai (Jul 29, 2014)

Have you researched where Chilean Rose Hair's come from?  The Atacama Desert is one of the most inhospitable places on Earth.  Nothing much grows out there.  It is the driest place on Earth.  Honestly I'd save the fancy vivarium for something tropical if you wanted to go all in on live plantings.  I mean you want to replicate your T's native habitat?  Go with a fake cactus and succulents.  You don't have to water them and your T will think it's home.  lol


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 29, 2014)

The Snark said:


> The two minor problems of split rock succulents. 1, it takes 3/4 of an ice age to grow an inch or two and 2, let the roots stay moist too long and you have a rather ugly deflated balloon thing as several kinds of mold and fungi deliver them to the great compost bin in the sky.


Yeah I've had mine almost. Three months ant only "watered" it once. By watering it I mean I dribbled about an eighth of an ounce of water in a circle around it approximately a quarter inch away from it. I love it and can't wait for it to flower. When I bought it it had a flower on it that was just dead. It flowers in the winter so I'm looking forward to it again in December/januaryish. I'm hoping for some seeds.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 29, 2014)

The Snark said:


> The two minor problems of split rock succulents. 1, it takes 3/4 of an ice age to grow an inch or two and 2, let the roots stay moist too long and you have a rather ugly deflated balloon thing as several kinds of mold and fungi deliver them to the great compost bin in the sky.


Oh, that sounds like my problem. I should have known better than to think all my succulents should be on the same watering schedule!


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll have to look up the information on it again but from what I remember the area that the split rock mimicry plants come from is at a very high elevation with little to no rain fall. In fact these plants have been known to get all of their moisture requirements from fog banks and can become over watered just from a heavy morning dew. DEFINATELY an inside plant in this area with relative humidity about 75 - 85 percent. (this area is the swamps of Louisiana)

here are two pages with the information I found when I bought mine. Not the same pages I found then but about the same content.  enjoy!

The Cactus Collection Succulent Information
http://www.cactuscollection.com/info/succulents/mimcry.html

PlantFiles: Detailed information on Splitrock, Cleft Stone, Mimicry Plant Pleiospilos nelii
http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/61799/#b

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 30, 2014)

That is a huge help, thank you! I might have to give split rocks a second try sometime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

